# money-saving tips



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i sure wish somebody had a crystal ball that told us if this recession is gonna end. i think not if biden is still in.
anyway, here's some suggestions i got for ya to pinch pennies. tell me yours.

panko




















or a box of out-of-date bananas from a friend of mine.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Jack, you know you can freeze the pancakes, and then nuke em for 30 seconds in the microwave for breakfast, right?


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Coffee is outrageous, but when on sale, I buy extra, extra strong and use 1/2 the amount... doubling the amt. I like "regular MH or Folgers" but this has actually worked for me. I've already cut down to 1 MUG / a.m. My sacrifice. Jack, that looks "interesting". Only you!!


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

saving my peanut oil now with this . $11 free shipping and it works great








Amazon.com: vorpower KALAVE Premium Stainless Steel Funnel, 5 Inch Food Grade Kitchen Funnels with 200 Mesh Food Filter Strainer, Metal Funnel for Filling Bottles, Food Funnel for Oils, Juice, Wine, Coffee, Milk : Home & Kitchen


Buy vorpower KALAVE Premium Stainless Steel Funnel, 5 Inch Food Grade Kitchen Funnels with 200 Mesh Food Filter Strainer, Metal Funnel for Filling Bottles, Food Funnel for Oils, Juice, Wine, Coffee, Milk: Funnels - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

So I've got dried cranberries bananas apples
Granola time


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Turn the water off to your toilet and pee in the upper tank. Use that to flush.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Jack, I cleaned a yearling Sunday and threw away the pecker and balls. Dammit wish I had thought of you.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> Jack, I cleaned a yearling Sunday and threw away the pecker and balls. Dammit wish I had thought of you.


Please don’t inspire him to come up with a dong and nutz recipe ! None of us are ready for that!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

halo1 said:


> Please don’t inspire him to come up with a dong and nutz recipe ! None of us are ready for that!


Come up with?? Hell, he cooks that weekly.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

I'd probably save money by just cooking a few less pancakes next time?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Banana bread with the ripe bananas.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Deer nuts are way better than calf nuts. Clean them, slice, salt, pepper, flour and hot oil. I'll never shoot a doe again.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Carry minimal cash, to avoid impulse purchasing. Use CC and pay total off every month for things like gasoline. never ever go inside the store.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Keep your spouse off Amazon!


----------

